# my alaska adventure



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Good job! What part of Alaska were you in? Did you take him with a bow or rifle?


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

My cousin lives in delta junction which is south of fairbanks 100 miles. we hunted along the valdez highway about 40 miles north and right around valdez one day which if i recall is 300-400 miles south of delta junction. got to see a lot of country in between. they are having a late spring and there was lots of snow where we planned on hunting so we had to make a change of plans. didn't end up seeing a ton of bears. i took my bow but he was across the river so a 250 yard shot from my cousins .375 put him down in the spot he was sitting. then with little rafting the next day we had him out. not the biggest bear but cinnamon color phase is pretty hard to come by here.


----------

